# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Бизнес >  "Твоя стройка": широкий выбор стройматериалов и аренда техники

## begtopmer

Строительные услуги пользуются стабильно высоким спросом, что справедливо и для стройматериалов, без которых не может обойтись ни один строительный процесс. Компания "Твоя стройка", официальный интернет-сайт которой находится по адресу: Tvoya-Stroyka.Com.Ua, предлагает широкий выбор стройматериалов, а также доступную, аккуратную и оперативную доставку прямо на обозначенный объект - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]!    Компания предлагает и эффективно оказывает услуги многие годы. Сегодня она может похвастаться своим автопарком, состоящим из разных вариантов строительной техники, который регулярно дополняется новыми моделями. "Твоя стройка" предлагает ее аренду на достаточно максимально выгодных условиях, а также ряд дополнительных услуг, которые позволят сделать эксплуатацию строительной техники очень обычный и непрерывной.  О компании и ассортименте  "Твоя стройка" может похвастаться богатым ассортиментом строй материалов и инструментов, который состоит из качественных и сертифицированных продуктов. Доставка осуществляется своим транспортом, поэтому ее стоимость является низкой даже по сопоставлению с аналогичной услугой, которую предоставляют наикрупнейшие украинские магазины.  Низкая цена реализуемых товаров объясняется просто: компания зарабатывает определенный процент от продаж, и не является ни производителем, ни посредником. На интернет-сайте вы можете найти следующие категории стройматериалов:  ·	кирпич, бой кирпича; ·	цемент; ·	песок карьерный; ·	керамзит; ·	бутовый камень; ·	грунт; ·	железобетонные изделия, а помимо этого конструкции.  При отправке и выгрузке выполняется двухсторонний контроль свойства, что гарантирует отсутствие повреждений/порчи перевезенных товаров - с одной стороны, а с другой - даст заказчикам убедиться в правильном весе.   "Твоя стройка" предоставляет услуги по аренде экскаватора, автокрана, мусоровоза и манипулятора, а также ряд дополнительных услуг.  О достоинствах партнерства  Сотрудничество с "Твоя стройка" гарантирует обилие преимуществ для заказчиков, среди них:  ·	сотрудничество без посредников и низкие цены; ·	точный вес товаров; ·	наличие собственного автопарка; ·	оперативную (в пределах двух-трех часов) доставку в удобное для заказчика время; ·	сертификаты качества на все виды товаров.  Все товары имеют заводскую гарантию.

----------

